# Whoops, Don't know My Own Strength...



## CaptNemo (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a bad habit of breaking fasteners, pins and other parts while working on various "stuff"



Bullwinkle's Hat Trick 3







Yeah, it became a verb: "Bullwinkle"-ing something and turning it FUBAR.

Well, this afternoon I achieved a new level of "Bullwinkle"-ness.



https://imgur.com/HkKVrjM




https://imgur.com/NLQhBxr


This is a new type of structural failure for me...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 4, 2018)

That is  first to me. I've seen the heads shear off completely but never that.

 "Billy G"


----------



## CaptNemo (Feb 4, 2018)

PM 932 machine.
I was working on shimming the column to square it to the table when I heard “clink” and the hex fell out of the socket.



https://imgur.com/HkKVrjM




https://imgur.com/NLQhBxr


Not the typical fashion in which I FUBAR a fastener...


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 4, 2018)

UM..... WOW!  
I don't think I've ever seen a bolt break like that.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 4, 2018)

You started 2 threads?  No pun intended...


----------



## francist (Feb 4, 2018)

Must be from the same place Steve Summers got the bolt with the void in the centre of the shank. He discovered it only when he was turning the stock down in the lathe. Inspires much confidence....

-frank


----------



## magicniner (Feb 4, 2018)

Stick it back on with sawdust and paint, it's what the Chinese "engineers" do ;-)


----------



## tertiaryjim (Feb 4, 2018)

Don't forget the Yak hair.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 4, 2018)

Looking at that failure, it looks like 2 pours of metal. one cooled off slightly.. I have never seen that.
Totally bizarre.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 4, 2018)

Very low grade butter bolts- replace 'em all


----------



## magicniner (Feb 4, 2018)

Yak hair is only for "Posh Jobs"


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 4, 2018)

magicniner said:


> Stick it back on with sawdust and paint, it's what the Chinese "engineers" do ;-)


They know how to weld now, too.  No more sawdust.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 4, 2018)

Should be three stooges "moe-hair" lol


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 4, 2018)

YUPP I'd sure be changing out all the bolts .


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 4, 2018)

Here is a video on the bolt manufacturing process.  I suspect that the rod used to make the bolt had a weld at the point of separation.  There would be nothing the manufacturing process that would have caught the defect.  Your app;ication of torque was the first real stress that it saw. https://www.google.com/search?q=making+bolts&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1#kpvalbx=1


----------



## kev74 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nothing but the finest chinesium.


----------



## davidpbest (Feb 4, 2018)

Solid Chinesium.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 4, 2018)

I have seen this before. One time only. Failure was explained as differential cooling during heat treat. Whether true or not, it does not give one confidence in the remain bolts!


----------



## silence dogood (Feb 4, 2018)

I'd also check out that hole that bolt was in.  The top half of those threads sure are flat.


----------



## kvt (Feb 4, 2018)

Just for the heck of it I would send PM a photo of that,  even if the system is older that way they see it.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 5, 2018)

So that's what the chinese do with all those old car parts.


----------



## kvt (Feb 5, 2018)

Billh50 said:


> So that's what the chinese do with all those old car parts.


I thought this was the tin can bodies.   The good parts they use for the new car parts,  The ones that last just until the 30 day warranty expires.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 5, 2018)

It's actually a new design to prevent over-torquing. On the up side, much easier to remove than the more common type of failure.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 5, 2018)

Combination bolt- regular or low profile


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Feb 5, 2018)

CaptNemo said:


> I have a bad habit of breaking fasteners, pins and other parts while working on various "stuff"
> 
> View attachment 256845
> 
> ...


How the heck did you do that. Never in my 40 years of living did I ever see it breaking like that.


----------



## higgite (Feb 5, 2018)

RJSakowski said:


> ...... Your app;ication of torque was the first real stress that it saw.



That's a little disturbing in itself since it is a fastener.

Tom


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow, not aircraft grade I'd hope!


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm locking this thread. Too much bashing going on here.


----------

